
Maslow's list of Metaneeds - pizza
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metamotivation#Metaneeds_and_metapathology
======
webmaven
Interesting. Seems as though the metaneeds exist in parallel, rather than in a
hierarchy. I'm not sure what, if anything, that implies.

